# Iverson is making me a believer...



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damn this guy can ball...

Last night: 45pts *and 11 assists*.

For the year: 29ppg and 7.5apg...

If he keeps this up he is the undisputed MVP, in my book...

Sure he still can't shoot straight, but he his having a monster year...

Props to the much maligned AI :greatjob:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

he's been doin it for years. he's a shoo in hall of famer.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> he's been doin it for years. he's a shoo in hall of famer.


7.5 apg? Not since his rookie year... 

He is crazy, i tell you!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

The man can play basketball. But his team is still 19-21 in the Atlantic conference, that might hurt his MVP chances.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah dude has been at it since he stepped on the court at day one. I always thought the talk of him being finished was overblown, because he started last season off kind of similiar, before injuries and chris ford hit.

It's too bad he'll probably never get a championship in his career. But if he can retire as a Sixer, that's an accomplishment in and of itself. He has basically become synonmous with the city.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lightning in a bottle, thats the best way to describe him.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

It'd be great if his supporting cast were a little better, the Sixers could go far. AI is such a talented player and I have a lot of respect for him, being a little man and tearing the league up anyway.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I really wish he had a better supporting cast too, he has done so much for the franchise, it would be great if they returned the favour by helping him win a championship, I know it might not be likely, but the Sixers future is actually looking bright with Iggy and Sammy D. 

Also, a lot of people didn't believe Iverson would play point guard that well and I remember at the beginning of the year, some people said he would average around 23 and 5 assists (that is the worst I heard and I heard it from a few people, why would his scoring and assists drop? Thats idiotic) anyways, most people said around 25-26 ppg and about 6.5 apg, and for him to lead the league in scoring and average over 7 assists, thats pretty impressive, especially since he's playing the point for the first time in many years.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

First Ballot Hall of Famer without question.

6 foot tall in high heals and 165lbs soaking wet, tough as nails, still has the best cross over in the history of the game and the ability to dominate.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

did he not make you a believer wen he was an mvp in 01?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm sure most of us were believers during that wonder season back in 2001 when Iverson was doing things on the court that are unthinkable...but we became disillusioned for a while afterwards...now AI's back to his old, exciting ways and it's great for the league and the fans because he has a heart like none other...can you think of anyone else who plays injured but still puts up such monster stats and wills his team to victory ? I sure as hell can't.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> The man can play basketball. But his team is still 19-21 in the Atlantic conference, that <b>might hurt</b> his MVP chances.


Unless his team gets a lot of wins , like 90% the rest of the way, Iverson won't be the MVP. When he won it before, his team had one of the best records in the league.

I am always amazed at Iverson - he is a <b>Phenom - 1 of a kind!</b>:clap:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

One of the biggest basketball hearts in the NBA if not the biggest. 

Has passion for the game on the court, but is different in practices, which makes him less passionate than KG. 

AI gives up everything for a W and especially his body. One of the toughest athletes in Pro Sports.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Give it up for Mr. Iverson! :yes:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As of right now Allen Iverson is the best shooting guard in the NBA. Most people might say its that guy in LA, but heck his team is winning without him. Allen Iverson is the heart and soul of the 76ers and am not even a fan of his


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

**



> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> As of right now Allen Iverson is the best shooting guard in the NBA.


ai is playing point brother


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> I am always amazed at Iverson - he is a <b>Phenom - 1 of a kind!</b>:clap:


:yes:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

You know when you think about it, Iverson may just be the most loved and respected basketball player in this country...I mean of course there's Jordan, Magic and Bird but In referrence to current players, I don't think there is a player as charismatic and as astonishing as Iverson...someone once said that Iverson is so small he's almost like any other guy on the block, so he's someone fans can really look to as "one of their own"...that definitely helps him...whether it's here in Philly or somewhere in Alaska, people can just see how Iverson will give anything, his body, his health, his gifts for winning...that's why he's one of the league's top superstars and a just a true champion of the sport.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> You know when you think about it, Iverson may just be the most loved and respected basketball player in this country...I mean of course there's Jordan, Magic and Bird but In referrence to current players, I don't think there is a player as charismatic and as astonishing as Iverson...someone once said that Iverson is so small he's almost like any other guy on the block, so he's someone fans can really look to as "one of their own"...that definitely helps him...whether it's here in Philly or somewhere in Alaska, people can just see how Iverson will give anything, his body, his health, his gifts for winning...that's why he's one of the league's top superstars and a just a true champion of the sport.


exactly, he personifies the struggle of growing up in the hood and a lot of people can relate to him, I respect him for not being alienated into this rich culture


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Also, he is loyal. He would rather finish his career in Philly than to leave. Players like Malone and Payton don't know much about loyalty.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

If the MVP award was really about the Most VALUABLE Player it should go to AI or Nash... Lokk how crappy their teams are without them!

Allen Iverson is still a Top8 maybe Top5 player in this league... i wonder... if you could have Iverson OR Wade... wich one would ya?

Forget about their age... Iverson is playing better ball, is carrying his team almost alone and is a natural leader! hE'S A LOCK FOR HALL OF FAME!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*business is business.*



> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Also, he is loyal. He would rather finish his career in Philly than to leave. Players like Malone and Payton don't know much about loyalty.


sorry to intrude, but loyalty in business is a sham. was orlando loyal to francis when they dealt cuttino for christie? no. were the knicks loyal when they dealt ewing? no. so why should players be loyal to organizations? you are saying malone should've stayed with utah and gone out with a whisper, even when he clearly wanted to win a ring? the bottom line in this, no any business is the money, the green versus the red. just look at stern's brand new concoction: http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/sportsbusiness/news/story?id=1972432


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> 
> exactly, he personifies the struggle of growing up in the hood and a lot of people can relate to him, I respect him for not being alienated into this rich culture


Sorry, but that's utter BS, IMHO.

AI personifies nothing.

I personnaly don't give a rat's *** for the hype some players get, even more when it's not even earned. AI is a millionaire. He gets paid millions of dollars to play freaking basketball.

"Not bein alienated into this rich culture"? Are you kidding me? AI uses more money around his neck than i could afford in a year´s pay. Tell me, does AI live in the projects? Course not, he bought himself a nice little milllion dollar house. and i can bet it ain't in a rough neighborhood, either.

So he is a bad-*** because he tatoos his body and goes around waving guns?
Let's get real, here. AI is not known to give money back to the "neighborhood". Nor he is known to be gratefull for what he has been given to play basketball.

But i don't care about that also. I don't like AI as a person. but i love his play. That's what makes me watch sixers games.

Yeah, that's it. AI has been tearing the league scoring-wise AND still keeping his guys involved. THAT'S the mark of a great player.

sorry about the rant, but i wanted to make it clear that i focus on theplayer, not the person...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

BTW, nice article on AI and MVP consideration from hoopshype.com ...


----------

